# Utah Jazz Win the NBA Championship



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hard to top this from a sports organization.

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ve-year-old-with-leukemia-to-one-day-contract


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:first: Well done jazz.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That was definitely the best story in the news last night.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's one in a win column that really counts!


----------

